# Wearing my uniform as a haloween costume



## Pte.Butt (15 Oct 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is stupid question, but it needed to be asked by someone! 
Well tonight is a Halloween dance at my high school. Everyone of my friends, including other soldiers seem to have a costume, aside from me. They suggest ''Hey Butt! Why don't you wear your Army uniform?''. Now I am fine with wearing it, but I am *SURE* that if a higher up were to encounter me tonight, he/she wouldn't think so. When is it appropriate to wear my uniform outside of duty?


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Oct 2007)

I would say no to that idea, but that is just me. A uniform is a sign of pride, not a halloween costume.


----------



## Pte.Butt (15 Oct 2007)

Mike Baker said:
			
		

> I would say no to that idea, but that is just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, didn't think of this. I am probably not going to wear my uniform anyways, but I am still curious of this!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (15 Oct 2007)

If you have even considered your uniform akin to a costume, you might want to consider turning it in...

Better yet, write up a memo to your CSM requesting to wear your uniform to a dance, imagine his/her reaction.
Carry on from there.

Moral of the story- When in doubt, go through your chain of command.

Locked!

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Franko (15 Oct 2007)

CSA 105 has this one wrapped up in spades.....and something about an old hockey mask for Halloween is just right for the occasion.

Regards


----------

